# Chilobrachys fimbriatus enclosure ideas



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey all,

I'am expecting a C. fimbriatus to arrive next week. From what I've read they like to burrow and web alot. What I'm looking for is ideas on how to style/set up the enclosure So it looks pleasing and also functional for the tarantula. The substrate i will be using is topsoil.

All ideas are Welcome!


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 5, 2016)

Fill with topsoil and poke a hole in a corner as starter burrow.

Watch the webbing follow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 5, 2016)

Lots of slightly moist substrate and water dish. Then you´re pretty much ready to go!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh yes, one must not forget the water dish


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 5, 2016)

Send a PM to @raggamuffin415 he does some kick ass set ups.

More of a vertical set up BC chilobrachys are obligate burrowers so lots of dirt... That's my number one suggestion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 5, 2016)

Meanwhile, I gave mine plenty of burrowing space along with plenty of webbing anchor points. She hasn't even begun a burrow, only a very impressive system of web tubes. Same story with a juvie that I have. I think this species is content above ground if you provide enough web anchors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 5, 2016)

My go-to terrestrial enclosures are kritter keepers but should I consider anything else for this species? I want something that will offer high visibility without opening the enclosure so maybe something Acrylic.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 5, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> My go-to terrestrial enclosures are kritter keepers but should I consider anything else for this species? I want something that will offer high visibility without opening the enclosure so maybe something Acrylic.


Very, very easy to make. This is my subadult C. fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 5, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Very, very easy to make. This is my subadult C. fimbriatus.
> 
> View attachment 212591
> 
> View attachment 212592


Thanks you so much @EulersK That's exactly what I was looking for. What are the metal round pieces, magnets?


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 5, 2016)

Mine is kept in 8X14X6 sterlite container just 2.5" atm. Even as a sling this one never burrowed, kept in a 4" cube w/h 3" moist topsoil. 
 Its out in the open a lot for a OB, disturb the enclosure, poof.... gone. I just took this photo and it went into the web tube. Its webbed quite a lot, been in this enclosure 6-7 weeks now. Shallow burrow under the cork hide, topsoil is still 3" deep, doesn't seem to want to burrow. Just a T doing things its way I guess.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 5, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Thanks you so much @EulersK That's exactly what I was looking for. What are the metal round pieces, magnets?


Exactly, yeah. Neodymium magnets - you can get a pack of 12 for $4 at Home Depot. They work like a charm  If you're not comfortable cutting acrylic, go to Lowe's. They'll cut it for free if you buy it from them.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2016)

I will tell you straight away: No matter how you may decorate that particular enclosure - once adult they move "atop" any established burrow and web the heck out of the whole enclosure. Let me give you an idea what I mean:

This is Hera's enclosure when she was still occupying her burrow:






This is her enclosure how it looks now:






_Visibility_? ZERO! Except during feeding time for those lighting-fast moments where she grabs the item and vanishes again 







Bottom line - with this species (like with many other) forget about the words "appealing" and "functional" - they're very opportunistic and will decorate on their own! It is after all an asian burrower.

Enjoy that T - but keep your fingers well out of reach as well as the tongs (they love to climb up on them to get to the hand holding it! ).

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> I will tell you straight away: No matter how you may decorate that particular enclosure - once adult they move "atop" any established burrow and web the heck out of the whole enclosure. Let me give you an idea what I mean:
> 
> This is Hera's enclosure when she was still occupying her burrow:
> 
> ...


How big exactly was your fimbriatus when it started webbing the whole enclosure and should I expect our new arrival with a 3 inch legspan to do the same. Either way, I'm going to have sufficient substrate if she decides to burrow.


----------



## AllyInvert (Jun 6, 2016)

Holy Cow!! What a webber!! My little T is only about 1/2" but she's starting to throw some webs on the leaves in her enclosure. I absolutely can't wait for my little guys to grow up!!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> How big exactly was your fimbriatus when it started webbing the whole enclosure and should I expect our new arrival with a 3 inch legspan to do the same. Either way, I'm going to have sufficient substrate if she decides to burrow.


Around 5".


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 6, 2016)

Do you think Moist cocoanut fiber will hold up well enough for a burrow? I have a scorpion that burrowed into moose cocoanut fiber with no issues as of yet.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Do you think Moist cocoanut fiber will hold up well enough for a burrow? I have a scorpion that burrowed into moose cocoanut fiber with no issues as of yet.


My girl has had 4-6" damp substrate and only got the upgrade to ~7-8" substrate with that new enclosure. The usual cocofiber works just fine for them, although ecoearth will too. With cocofiber you'll have to pack it well though, also make sure it isn't turning into a swamp, just dampen it.

Check the climate diagram to get an idea here, there's more info in this thread too => CLICKY

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Octagon (Jun 6, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> I will tell you straight away: No matter how you may decorate that particular enclosure - once adult they move "atop" any established burrow and web the heck out of the whole enclosure. Let me give you an idea what I mean:
> 
> This is Hera's enclosure when she was still occupying her burrow:
> 
> ...


Wow!  That's incredible!


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 7, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Do you think Moist cocoanut fiber will hold up well enough for a burrow? I have a scorpion that burrowed into moose cocoanut fiber with no issues as of yet.


Yes, I use coco fiber for all my T´s. Just pack it well when it´s wet and you won´t have any problems with it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Thistles (Jun 7, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Send a PM to @raggamuffin415 he does some kick ass set ups.


Lol are you pimping your husband?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 7, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> View attachment 212777


You can safely add some more substrate into it as your T is likely to make a deepish burrow. Apart from that it looks good


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 7, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> You can safely add some more substrate into it as your T is likely to make a deepish burrow. Apart from that it looks good


Adding some more later when my mom gets home With some more .


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Jun 7, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Adding some more later *when my mom gets home high*


Lol there is a typo in your reply, right? .  Otherwise, why is your mother getting home high? Call me old fashioned, but IMO a mother should take care of her children and stay away from drugs!


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 7, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Lol there is a typo in your reply, right? .  Otherwise, why is your mother getting home high? Call me old fashioned, but IMO a mother should take care of her children and stay away from drugs!


Lol yey that a typo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 9, 2016)

At the size of THAT enclosure (5 gal tank? 10?) I'd double or triple the size of the waterdish. Remember - they're used to high humidity except for the dry-period from June to September. You can safely cover half of the lid once ready as well. The T will web up everything anyways. And if you're putting anything in there below 5" (possible but...) it would be waste of space IMO.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 9, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> At the size of THAT enclosure (5 gal tank? 10?) I'd double or triple the size of the waterdish. Remember - they're used to high humidity except for the dry-period from June to September. You can safely cover half of the lid once ready as well. The T will web up everything anyways. And if you're putting anything in there below 5" (possible but...) it would be waste of space IMO.


My intentionn was to use a larger than necessary enclosure so it would be a one and done deal to avoid anymore rehousing and buying more enclosures.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, C. fimbriatus maxes out around 6" although hear-say rumors tell of 7" specimens but I have yet to see one of those. The only thing this species will do with additional space is build more tunnels and web everything up above ground. Either way, in the end that means you probably end up with a huge enclosure in which you cannot really see anything. In itself not a biggie, but may want to ask yourself if that wouldn't be better used for a species more visible - just saying.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 9, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Well, C. fimbriatus maxes out around 6" although hear-say rumors tell of 7" specimens but I have yet to see one of those. The only thing this species will do with additional space is build more tunnels and web everything up above ground. Either way, in the end that means you probably end up with a huge enclosure in which you cannot really see anything. In itself not a biggie, but may want to ask yourself if that wouldn't be better used for a species more visible - just saying.


So with a smaller enclosure you're more likely to see the T more with this species? Interesting. I gotta say though I was looking forward to a tank full of web.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 9, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So with a smaller enclosure you're more likely to see the T more with this species? Interesting. I gotta say though I was looking forward to a tank full of web.


You saw how the enclosure of my girl looks like. I'm just of the opinion a medium to large (not XL) enclosure is enough space for that species. Not saying you'll see more of the T in a smaller enclosure, just saying that big one may be a better choice for species showing more of itself? 

If I had that big of an enclosure, I'd house my A. geniculata in there. They're quite active, are nearly always out and with ~8" are impressive enough to not look "tiny" in that tank of yours. Granted...their hairs are pretty bad


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 9, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> You saw how the enclosure of my girl looks like. I'm just of the opinion a medium to large (not XL) enclosure is enough space for that species. Not saying you'll see more of the T in a smaller enclosure, just saying that big one may be a better choice for species showing more of itself?
> 
> If I had that big of an enclosure, I'd house my A. geniculata in there. They're quite active, are nearly always out and with ~8" are impressive enough to not look "tiny" in that tank of yours. Granted...their hairs are pretty bad


I do have an A. genic that will one day be large enough for a 10 gallon so I'll follow that advice when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oroborus (Jun 9, 2016)

My 4" female is in a 27 qrt Sterlite with 7" of substrate consisting of soil, peatmoss and vermiculite.  I used cork bark as a starter hide; plastic plants and sphagum moss provide additional cover and maintain humidity.  She had not webbed as extensively as seen in the above pictures but I suspect that is due to having a very satisfactory hide dug out. I find I only have to add moisture every two weeks beyond her water bowl being filled.  I wish I could see her more but that's the nature of the beast. Cheers.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Exactly, yeah. Neodymium magnets - you can get a pack of 12 for $4 at Home Depot. They work like a charm  If you're not comfortable cutting acrylic, go to Lowe's. They'll cut it for free if you buy it from them.



What do you use the neodymium magnets for? To hold the acrylic sheet in place? How strong is the hold?


----------



## EulersK (Oct 7, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> What do you use the neodymium magnets for? To hold the acrylic sheet in place? How strong is the hold?


Yeah, they serve as a locking mechanism to keep the lid in place. I don't have kids or housemates that would mess with the enclosures, so it's just a matter of keeping the spiders contained. As for the holding power, the little magnets are rated to hold (if I recall correctly) 3-5lbs each. And I use all twelve for a single aquarium enclosure.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

